# T4i Video



## Leadfingers (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been thinking...there's a lot of hate from "elite" and "proper" photographers regarding video in SLR bodies. Canon might be in agreement with this haters, considering the marginal video improvements in the 5D3.

I'm wondering if there might be more video improvements to the T4i. That would make the snobs professionals happy and give some of us what we really need.

Thoughts?


----------



## MikeHunt (Mar 6, 2012)

Leadfingers said:


> I've been thinking...there's a lot of hate from "elite" and "proper" photographers regarding video in SLR bodies. Canon might be in agreement with this haters, considering the marginal video improvements in the 5D3.
> 
> I'm wondering if there might be more video improvements to the T4i. That would make the snobs professionals happy and give some of us what we really need.
> 
> Thoughts?



I shoot a bit of video with my 7D and my T2i before that, but I don't 100% agree with you on marginal improvements on video for the 5D3, although I fully understand your sentiment (question)...
.... I mean + 2 Stops means that you can now shoot HD vids at night @ 1SO = 3200 on the new 5D e.g. look at 1:45 (one minute + 45 secs in on this youtube video that I watched recently)....looks pretty awesome with the new EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II lens

Canon 5D Mk III 1080p Sample with EF Lenses

I have the old 24-70mm, well I say old but I just got it, but I couldn't imagine getting this quality @ 3200 ISO??


----------

